# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng bia Đức tại Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_
LEGEND BEER -  BIA CỦA NHỮNG HUYỀN THOẠI




Du nhập vào Việt Nam khá lâu, Bia giờ đây là một phần không thể thiếu trong cuộc sống và  công việc hàng ngày của rất nhiều người. Khi cần tìm đối tác kinh doanh, hoặc đơn giản là khi tăng thêm mối quan hệ thân thiết với khách hàng hoặc đồng nghiệp thì việc mời đối tác hoặc đồng nghiệp của mình tới một nhà hàng bia là một lựa chọn hợp lý.

Lần đầu tiên xuất hiện ở Hà Nội từ năm 2001, nhà hàng nấu bia mang tên Legend Beer Brew – House do công ty Cổ phần Brains Daiviet (Trước đây là công ty TNHH TM Đại Việt ) sáng lập đã nhận được sự đón nhận và hoan nghênh nhiệt thành của những quý khách hàng sành bia trong và ngoài nước khi đến Hà Nội.

Với hương vị đậm đà và thuần khiết của các loại bia như: Lager beer, Munich beer, Dunkel beer, Weizen beer, bia tươi của Nhà hàng Legend Beer mang đậm phong vị của xứ sở bia nổi tiếng tại Đức, vùng Bavaria!

 



Với dây chuyền công nghệ sản xuất và nguyên liệu nấu bia ( mạch nha, hoa bia, men bia) được nhập khẩu hoàn toàn từ các nhà cung cấp truyền thống ở Đức, quá trình nấu Bia được thực hiện theo nguyên tắc chính thống lâu đời hàng trăm năm của vùng Bavaria, do chuyên gia người Đức trực tiếp phụ trách, chúng tôi đã cho ra đời những sản phẩm bia tươi với hương vị đậm đà, giàu chất dinh dưỡng, không có tạp chất và có lợi cho sức khỏe. Chính vì vậy, bia tươi Legend đã nhanh chóng chinh phục được những khách hàng khó tính nhất và trở thành một trong những thương hiệu Bia tươi danh tiếng tại Việt Nam.





Từ một nhà hàng duy nhất, hiện tại Legend Beer đã được đầu tư và phát triển thành chuỗi hệ thống các Nhà hàng tại Hà Nội, Đồng Nai và trong tương lai là các tỉnh thành phố lớn khác như Thành phố HCM, Đà Nẵng, Hải Phòng …Các Nhà hàng Legend Beer đều có không gian rộng, được thiết kế, bài trí theo phong cách độc đáo của những nhà hàng tại xứ sở bia Châu Âu. Với nét kiến trúc độc đáo hòa quyện cùng không khí và ánh sáng ấm cúng, Nhà hàng Legend Beer sẽ đem đến những ấn tượng ẩm thực tốt cho quý khách hàng.






Không chỉ có bia tươi Legend thơm ngon, đến với các Nhà hàng Legend Beer, quý khách có thể thưởng thức các món ăn ngon, bổ dưỡng do những chuyên gia nấu bếp giàu kinh nghiệm phụ trách. Thực đơn tại các Nhà hàng Legend Beer rất phong phú, bên cạnh những món Âu truyền thống như Đùi lợn hầm kiểu Đức, xúc xích Đức, các món pizza, mì ý,cá hồi, bò, cừu…, thực khách có thể thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sắc, mới lạ được chế biến từ các loại hải sản, gia cầm tươi ngon theo phong cách đặc trưng của Trung Quốc, Thái lan; ngoài ra thực đơn của Legend Beer cũng không thể thiếu những món ăn dân tộc Việt Nam.





Để phục vụ nhu cầu giải trí của quý khách hàng, vào các buổi tối cuối tuần hoặc các dịp lễ tết như Quốc Tế Phụ Nữ, Phụ Nữ Việt Nam, Giáng Sinh, Năm Mới, Hệ thống Nhà hàng Legend Beer luôn có những chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc, ảo thuật đặc sắc của các nghệ sĩ trong và ngoài nước. Với không gian biểu diễn được hỗ trợ bằng hệ thống sân khấu, âm thanh và ánh sáng hiện đại, chất lượng phục vụ quý khách hàng sẽ được tăng lên khi thưởng thức bia và ẩm thực tại các Nhà hàng Legend Beer.







Một điều quan trọng để làm nên những huyền thoại của Legend Beer là đội ngũ nhân viên trong các nhà hàng đều chăm chỉ làm việc, phục vụ khách tận tình, chu đáo, chuyên nghiệp với tiêu chí: KHÁCH HÀNG LUÔN LUÔN ĐÚNG đã đem nhiều sự hài lòng tới quý khách. Cùng với bia Legend thơm ngon, thực đơn phong phú, giá cả phù hợp, Legend Beer ngày càng thu hút lượng khách hàng mới. Đây thực sự là điểm đến lý tưởng cho giới sành bia.






Hãy đến với hệ thống Nhà hàng Legend Beer của chúng tôi để tận hưởng bia Đức tại Việt Nam cũng như những dịch vụ về ẩm thực và giải trí đặc sắc nhất!





Thông tin cho bạn:



Trụ sở chính Legend Beer:



Công ty Cổ Phần Huyền Thoại Bia

Địa chỉ: Tầng 3 Toà nhà Đại Việt

Số109 Nguyễn Tuân, Nhân Chính, Thanh Xuân, HN.

Điện thoại:  (84-4) 3557 1277      Fax: (84-4) 3557 1635

Email: legendbeer@legendbeer.vn

Website: www.legendbeer.vn



Hệ thống nhà hàng Legend Beer:



Legend Beer Restaurant No1
Địa chỉ: 1-3 -5 Đinh Tiên Hoàng- Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.39360345        - Fax: 04.39360345





Legend Beer Restaurant No2
Địa chỉ: TTTM BigC – 222 Trần Duy Hưng – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.37830660      - Fax: 04.37830661





Legend Beer Restaurant No3
Địa chỉ: 107 Nguyễn Tuân – Thanh Xuân –Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.35577792     - Fax: 04.35577793





Legend Beer Restaurant No4
Villa D04 – The Manor -  Mỹ Đình – Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 37876655             - Fax: 04. 37876979





Legend Beer Brew House No1
Địa chỉ: 04 Vũ Ngọc Phan – Đống Đa – Hà Nội 
Điện thoại: 04. 37761666     -     Fax: 04.37761558





Legend Beer Brew House No2
Địa chỉ: TTTM Big C- Biên Hoà- Đồng Nai
Điện thoại: 0618. 826248    -     Fax: 0618. 826167




_

----------

